# Heat Press versus Screen Printing vesus Digital Printing. Which one is the best?



## Marcio Lima (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello there,

I've been trying to start a t-shirt business and I've been asking around, reading a lot on the best ways to print my designs onto t-shirts.

My question is; Which way is the best? Screen Printing, Heat Press or Digital Printing?

When I say the best, I mean the one that will give me the highest quality prints. I plan on using the best t-shirts around so I want the prints to have the same standard of quality.

I have no clue as to which way to go. Most people tell me screen printing is the best and that Digital is no good as the prints usually fade away after a few washes.

Ideally, I would like to print the tees myself. I would love to work with Heat Press if I can get good-looking prints because I could do it myself. 

I want to print photos and designs that vary from 8x11 to 11x14. Can heat press give me good prints of photos/designs that have a few colors to them?

Also, how do I buy the the prints? I mean, I have my designs and I want to have a company print them onto that plastic screen... Do people still use the plastic ones? Which is the best?

I know it's a lot of questions but the research that I've done so far, shows me that I could never afford to start my business if I have to do screen printing.

Eagerly wait for a reply.

Many thanks.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

The best is!!!!!!!!!!!!

Whatever works best for you. 1) you always need a Heat Press. Digital Printing and Transfers need a heat press. You can use a Heat press for screen printing, but a Flash Dryer and Conveyor dryer are recommended. 

Eventually, you'll need all three, plus a cutter & pad printer.


----------



## Marcio Lima (Nov 29, 2012)

Well, I want the best alternative. 
Do you know how good the prints done with Heat Press are, as opposed to the others?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You mentioned three pieces of equipment. Two of the three need a heat press to cure it. 

A heat press is used to cure the ink, not print anything. You use a heat press to press your transfer or vinyl onto a garment. You also use it to cure the ink on a DTG. 

You can use it to cure with Screen Printing too. 

You should probably attend a trade show and take a couple of classes on screen printing.


----------



## Marcio Lima (Nov 29, 2012)

Gotcha. Thanks a lot for your reply. 
I see all the options and I get lost...
I want to do what I can. I want to know which way will give me the longer lasting print, so I guess I should attend a seminar.
Thanks again.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Screen printing will give you a longer lasting print, and also Dye Sublimation (on 100% polyester).

Also a good DTG is Neo Flex by All American in Philly.


----------



## Marcio Lima (Nov 29, 2012)

Paul, 
thanks a lot. Do you print your own shirts?
I'm reading a bit about it and it looks like hiring a person to do it is almost the same cost as doing it myself.
There are places here in L.A that do digital too.
I wanted to do it myself but it doesn't look like it can happen. I thought heat press would last at least a couple of years...


----------



## ROSP (Nov 24, 2012)

Depends what you're trying to do. If you consistently print 4+ colors, you can heat press all those colors at once with plastisol transfers. If you're consistently doing 1 or 2 color orders, best bet is to get a screen printing press.


----------



## BeeM 05 (Oct 13, 2009)

A lot of times companies that are just starting out purchase a vinyl cutter/plotter and a heat press. Start up cost is anywhere from 1,500.00-3,500.00 depending on which cutter and heat press you would go with. This would give you the ability to do heat transfers, names and numbers, twill, flock, decal vinyl and more.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

It seems none in addressing the real issue. How many shirts are you talking about? What is your long term goals? The one thing I tell everybody getting into this business is, what are you good at. If your a good salesman, then sell and contract the printer to a good printer. But remember quantity drives everything. A good DTG will cost you at least $30,000 for every thing you will need, not including a conveyor dryer with will give you a better feel on the shirt. The best thing you can do is get a realistic idea of quantities of shirts you will be doing and how you are going to market them. That will guide you in you decisions. Tons of people are all ready in this business and tons get in it everyday. Just look at all the new members on this site. You can be successful but it's not easy.

Good luck


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes we screen print ourselves, and have a heat press too.


----------



## Ellen_90 (Oct 3, 2018)

This is one of the latest method for t-shirt printing, the process involves pressing of the design over t-shirt using heat transfer machine. Screen printing involves creation of a stencil and utilisation of stencil for applying layers of ink over the printing surface. Lastly, digital printing is a more effective and innovative process which involved utilisation of art-work that is processed by a computer, which is then directly printed over the surface of the product.


----------



## SouthJersey (Sep 20, 2017)

Stahl’s has tons of videos on the different methods.
They have a You Tube channel also.
Good luck!


----------

